# Hornworms in the UK



## holterskelter (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi sorry if this has come up before, but i've noticed a trend of hornworms becoming a popular feeder (mainly in the states) as apparantly they are very good for protein and have next to no chitin etc. 

However most of you are probably well aware they are not allowed in the UK as they are considered a pest. Is there any way to obtain these for feeder reasons only. I've heard a licence is the only way to get hold of hornworms but even this can be a problem.

Is this just a "no go" area and are they actually any good? Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been keeping chamseleons for the best part of two years now and I've never seen hornworms for sale in the UK. Yes, they are considered a pest, but, likewise, the Americans can't get locusts as feeders either for the same reasons. Have you tried silkworms instead?


----------



## holterskelter (Feb 11, 2009)

I did yeah, most of them i got though were really tiny and a bit of a waste of money for me i thought. Was just hoping for something with a bit more size and more of a variety than morio's which is his usual worm feeder.


----------

